# [OFF] Il a du mal le fofo?

## El_Goretto

Salut à tous, je viens de me manger une petite "Too many connections. Please try again later." (enfin pas qu'un fois, vu que j'ouvre tous les threads que je veux lire dans la foulée).

C'est la rançon du succès?  :Smile: 

----------

## fb99

ouais, ces temps ça me le fait aussi avec firefox tjs la première fois, je reload et ça marche. J'ai pas encore eu cette remarque en utilisant opera ou konqueror mais bon je les utilise bcq moins. donc ..

par contre par rapport au succès il pas avancé dans les classement des site les plus visité, il a même regresser 1912 il y a une semaine je crois et maintenant 1927 ces derniers temps donc...

----------

## anigel

Certes, ce n'est pas le site le plus visité au monde (le contraire eut été étonnant), mais en revanche, c'est une des plus grosses implémentations de phpBB, et certainement le plus gros forum linux au monde (détrompez-moi sinon, je serai très curieux d'aller visiter ça  :Wink: ). Et à ce titre, parfois... y'a trop de monde à l'entrée. Alors ceux qui portent des baskets restent dehors  :Laughing:  !

----------

## kernelsensei

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Salut à tous, je viens de me manger une petite "Too many connections. Please try again later." (enfin pas qu'un fois, vu que j'ouvre tous les threads que je veux lire dans la foulée).
> 
> C'est la rançon du succès? 

 

tu utilises fasterfox ou quelque chose du style ? Enfin si t'as firefox regarde ici sinon faut voir comment configurer ton browser !

----------

## PabOu

Pour ma part, Seamonkey et je ne constate pas ce problème.. peut-être que ce n'est plus l'heure de pointe...

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Alors ceux qui portent des baskets restent dehors :lol: !

 

Et les autres ? :P Moi je peux rentrer avec ma chaussette et mon pied nu ? ouais, j'étais indécis il y a un instant.. D'habitude, c'est chaussettes ou pieds nus, mais là.. je savais pas me décider.. Mais je vais vite remettre l'autre chaussette car il fait frais maintenant à coté de la fenêtre. Quoi ? je suis off dans un topic off ? c'est grave ? Je ne mets des chaussures que pour sortir (obligé pour conduire et puis pas pratique les chaussettes dans les flaques d'eau ou sur des cailloux) et ce ne sont QUE des baskets.. j'aurais mal au cul si je ne pouvais plus venir ici :(

----------

## Darkael

 *anigel wrote:*   

> certainement le plus gros forum linux au monde (détrompez-moi sinon, je serai très curieux d'aller visiter ça )

 

En termes de nombre total de threads, je crois effectivement que c'est le plus gros, mais ubuntuforums.org a plus d'utilisateurs et je pense que dans un futur proche ils nous dépasseront...

----------

## guilc

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Salut à tous, je viens de me manger une petite "Too many connections. Please try again later." (enfin pas qu'un fois, vu que j'ouvre tous les threads que je veux lire dans la foulée).
> 
> C'est la rançon du succès?  
> 
> tu utilises fasterfox ou quelque chose du style ? Enfin si t'as firefox regarde ici sinon faut voir comment configurer ton browser !

 

Tiens, marrant ça.

Ca voudrait dire que firefox est un gros goret ?   :Laughing: 

En tous cas, avec mon petit konqueror, aucun probleme de connexion ou de ralentissement, ça tourne au poil, bien mieux que certains forums beaucoup moins fréquentés.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tiens, marrant ça.
> 
> Ca voudrait dire que firefox est un gros goret ?   

 

Non mais!?  :Smile: 

Bonn sinon, en effet, firefox pour moi et en plus l'extension fasterfox... Bref, fasterfox reparamétré à 10 connexions max/serveur, merci K_S  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tiens, marrant ça.
> 
> Ca voudrait dire que firefox est un gros goret ?  
> ...

 

+1 konqueror c'est top et en plus il affiche mieux certaines pages.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

J'utilise konqueror et j'ai le Too many connections parfois.

----------

## anigel

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> En termes de nombre total de threads, je crois effectivement que c'est le plus gros, mais ubuntuforums.org a plus d'utilisateurs et je pense que dans un futur proche ils nous dépasseront...

 

Ce n'est pas impossible effectivement ! En attendant, le forum Gentoo reste bien placé, et, même du côté des copains d'Ubuntu, il reste du boulot  :Wink:  !

----------

## El_Goretto

Ahhh, mais nous sur gentoo on fait du post de qualité, élevé en plein air, gorgé aux bons cflags!

Et surtout on poste utile, toujours.

----------

## Magic Banana

Et coment se fait-il que le nombre d'utilisateurs du forum Gentoo est chuté de 22895 en août ? Les baskets ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et surtout on poste utile, toujours.
> 
> 

 

+1    :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Et coment se fait-il que le nombre d'utilisateurs du forum Gentoo est chuté de 22895 en août ? Les baskets ? 

 

il y avait eu une news à ce sujet, les admin du forums ont "nettoyés". Genre ceux pour qui ça faisait + d'1 an qu'ils n'étaient pas venus hop   :Arrow:   poubelle.

Je suis sûr que si les admin du forum ubuntu devaient faire la même chose ça donnerait un résultat bien plus gros!

----------

## netfab

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Et coment se fait-il que le nombre d'utilisateurs du forum Gentoo est chuté de 22895 en août ? Les baskets ? 

 

nettoyage par le vide

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Je suis sûr que si les admin du forum ubuntu devaient faire la même chose ça donnerait un résultat bien plus gros!

 

Je n'en suis pas si sûr. Déjà Ubuntu est plus jeune (moins de retraités du système donc). Ensuite son forum ratisse plus large (du newbie au gourou) alors que le n00b qui s'inscrit pour poser une question sur le forum Gentoo pourrait plus facilement, une fois son problème résolu ou non d'ailleurs, oublier ce site où il ne comprend pas 90% des sujets.

EDIT : Maintenant que j'ai lu la politique de nettoyage, mon argument tel que je l'ai exposé ne tient plus. Toutefois, ce même n00b pourrait être découragé de la technicité des thèmes abordés avant même son premier post.Last edited by Magic Banana on Wed Sep 27, 2006 8:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Je suis sûr que si les admin du forum ubuntu devaient faire la même chose ça donnerait un résultat bien plus gros! 
> 
> Je n'en suis pas si sûr. Déjà Ubuntu est plus jeune (moins de retraités du système donc). Ensuite son forum ratisse plus large (du newbie au gourou) alors que le n00b qui s'inscrit pour poser une question sur le forum Gentoo pourrait plus facilement, une fois son problème résolu ou non d'ailleurs, oublier ce site où il ne comprend pas 90% des sujets.

 

Hum alors comment expliquer le fait qu'il y ait autant d'utilisateur inscrit et si peu de posts? (en comparason avec celui de gentoo).

Moi je suis d'avis qu'il y a pas mal de noob justement qui se sont inscrit une fois hop pour régler 1 problème par ci, par là et ont laissés tomber ensuite.

Et puis sans doute d'y a-t-il pas l'ambiance qu'on trouve ici    :Cool: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Hum alors comment expliquer le fait qu'il y ait autant d'utilisateur inscrit et si peu de posts? (en comparason avec celui de gentoo).

 

Petit calculs (chiffres "à vue de nez" depuis les graphiques) :

Gentoo :

118000 utilisateurs pour 17000 posts par semaine soit 0,14 posts par semaine et par utilisateur.

Ubuntu :

170000 utilisateurs pour 25000 posts par semaine soit 0,15 posts par semaine et par utilisateur.

Bref les inscrits du forum Ubuntu semblent légèrement plus actifs que ceux du forum Gentoo (ton erreur fut probablement de prendre le total de posts plutôt que le nombre de posts par semaine et comme le forum Gentoo est bien plus vieux que le forum Ubuntu...).

De plus la courbe d'augmentation du nombres d'inscrits sur le forum Ubuntu ainsi que du nombre de posts ont des allures d'exponentielle croissante (taux de croissance en augmentation) alors qu'au contraire elles semblent en perte de vitesse sur le forum Gentoo. Ainsi le chiffre de 25000 posts par semaines sur le forum Ubuntu doit être revu à la hausse (environ 30000) si l'on ne prends en compte que les deux derniers mois.

----------

## Temet

C'est juste qu'ici on sait chercher avant de poster inutile!

(comment ça de mauvaise foi?   :Laughing: )

----------

## Trevoke

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Ahhh, mais nous sur gentoo on fait du post de qualité, élevé en plein air, gorgé aux bons cflags!
> 
> Et surtout on poste utile, toujours.

 

Visiblement, tu ne pensais pas a moi.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Scullder

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> J'utilise konqueror et j'ai le Too many connections parfois.

 

Ca vient du serveur, pas du navigateur (peut-être que fasterfox avec des réglages agressifs aggrave la situation).

J'ai jamais eu ce prob =)

----------

## PabOu

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Et surtout on poste utile, toujours.

 Désolé, mais je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de rire :-)

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Visiblement, tu ne pensais pas a moi.

 Pareil :D

Concernant la taille des forums : ubuntu est populaire et il est donc normal que ses forums soient plus actifs (et beaucoup plus lent à l'affichage). De plus, je vous rappellerai que ces forums ne sont qu'en anglais alors que gentoo a des forums dans plusieurs langues... Les utilisateurs ubuntu qui ne parlent pas anglais se tournent donc vers d'autres forums.. http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/ par exemple...  *http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org wrote:*   

> Nombre total d'utilisateurs enregistrés: 20572
> 
> Nombre total de sujets: 62609
> 
> Nombre total de messages: 490476

 

Je ne crois pas qu'on ait plus de 20 000 utilisateurs francophones ici... Et puis chez eux, c'est vrai qu'il y a beaucoup plus de posts du genre "je suis un noob et comment faire pour installer ma carte graphique c'est une nvidia"

Enfin bref... c'est la mode quoi, et je ne regrette absolument pas de préférer Gentoo ;-)

Pour les forums gentoo, il me semble qu'un job cron est lancé tous les mois pour supprimer les utilisateurs inactifs (aucune idée pour les forums ubuntu.. ils ont peut-être leur méthode de nettoyage également)

PS: Ouin, personne n'a suivi mon Off sur l'habillage de mes pieds..

----------

## dapsaille

Ouais et bah du coup je vais poster tous les jours pour rien dire .. comme ca on seras number 1 partout :p

 sinon just for the fun j'ai tenté une Kubuntu ... bah je m'y fait vraiment pas et rien que voir des morceaux de debian .. ca me défrise ^^

EDIT= Et moi j'ai une tongue et un talon aiguille en ce moment ^^

----------

## Anthyme

la ubuntu c'est pas mal ... mais bon des que tu veux d'aute logiciel que ceux de base et que t active les depots suplémentaire c la merde ... genre partimage c'est pas sorcier comme programme mais il a pas été compilé comme il faut et reffuse de marcher ...

----------

## blasserre

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> la ubuntu c'est pas mal ... mais bon des que tu veux d'aute logiciel que ceux de base et que t active les depots suplémentaire c la merde ... genre partimage c'est pas sorcier comme programme mais il a pas été compilé comme il faut et reffuse de marcher ...

 

tu veux dire aussi chiant que de devoir mettre un overlay pour xfce44 par exemple ?  :Mr. Green: 

Aille Ouaille... Non, ne me lapidez pas avec vos vieux 14"... je sors ...et je reviens plus promis

----------

## anigel

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Ouais et bah du coup je vais poster tous les jours pour rien dire .. comme ca on seras number 1 partout :p

 

Fait longtemps que j'ai banni personne moi, ça me démange  :Evil or Very Mad:  !

PS : je plaisante hein  :Wink:  ! Enfin... à moitié  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   Ouais et bah du coup je vais poster tous les jours pour rien dire .. comme ca on seras number 1 partout :p 
> 
> Fait longtemps que j'ai banni personne moi, ça me démange  !
> 
> PS : je plaisante hein  ! Enfin... à moitié 

 

Héhéhé j'en doute pas .. dur dur la vie de modo .. entre les princesses à sauver, les ganondorfs à tatanner et les dapsaille à modérer on s'embête pas   :Laughing: 

 Ceci dit pour recentrer je suis heureux de voir l'état de notre forum ...

 il n'y as qu'à aller faire un tour chez les "copaincurrents" pour se rendre compte du peu de modération 

ainsi que des répétitions de questions qui montrent que ca manque de RTFM quand meme un peu :pLast edited by dapsaille on Wed Sep 27, 2006 10:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kaworu

[off]

j'ai installé une Ubuntu sur ma tour parce que entretenir 2 gentoo c'était trop pour moi (chuis jeune sur la banquise, 1 an). Je préfère de loin ma gentoo chérie.

[/off]

[3615mavie]

à part ça, au début sur ce forum je captais vraiment que dalle (bon, je commençais GNU/Linux aussi) mais vraiment que dalle. Je mattais les questions/réponses pour m'informer ^______^

quelques mois après, je comprenais vraiment bien, et j'aide quand je peux à répondre aux questions.

[/3615mavie]

Tout ça pour dire qu'il faut être bien motivé pour trainer sur ce forum si on ne connait pas bien Gentoo ( et GNU/Linux en générale), parce que l'on comprend pas. Je pense que des sujet comme les Débats permettent de mieux s'intégrer, car même un n00b peux lire, comprendre, et faire son choix (par exemple pour les FS) et c'est souvent très interessant d'avoir des repères comme les avis de Vétérans  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Ceci dit pour recentrer je suis heureux de voir l'état de notre forum ...
> 
>  il n'y as qu'à aller faire un tour chez les "copaincurrents" pour se rendre compte du peu de modération 
> ...

 

C'est LA TRÈS grosse différence avec les autres forums et je la trouve appréciable et donc l'éventail des sujets est énorme sur ce forum par rapport au nombre de questions.

----------

